# Is this normal with Silkscreen



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, 

I had this printed and was wondering if its normal for the edge (outline) of the design to not be smooth with silkscreen. I hope someone could enlighten me. If it could be better, how could it be better? T-shirt quality? Printing quality?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You should be able to print very smooth edges. If you are getting a sawtooth edge, most likely you do not have a thick enough layer of emulsion, or the emulsion is on the wrong side of the screen. I coat my screens with two strokes on both sides. Make sure your last stroke is on the squeegee side of the screen to insure the emulsion layer ends up on the shirt side.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't read carefully. This was done by someone else. While I've never printed on that kind of material, I would say this is a poor print job and I would speak with the printer about it.


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Its a 100% cotton tees as per say by the printer. 

I had second batch coming soon, will definitely take a look at it.

Thank you for the reply once again.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

mezan said:


> Thank you for your reply. Its a 100% cotton tees as per say by the printer.
> 
> I had second batch coming soon, will definitely take a look at it.
> 
> Thank you for the reply once again.


Oh, it's a T-shirt. I thought it was printed on shiny plastic...I guess it's in a plastic bag. Well in that case it's definitely a poor print job and should be returned for a refund. I wouldn't give them a chance to reprint it, because it should never have left the shop looking like that in the first place.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Could you take a clear picture of the garment outside the plastic bag?

Looks like a very open, coarse weave more like a sweater than a t-shirt.

What say you @Ripcord (look inside the open space in the "a")

Or thermals.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like the same material as ribbed tank top undershirts


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

TYGERON said:


> Could you take a clear picture of the garment outside the plastic bag?
> 
> Looks like a very open, coarse weave more like a sweater than a t-shirt.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're right...That could be the issue. I apologize to the printer for passing judgement until we see a more close up print without the bag.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Either way, I'm kinda on the fence as far as what's passable. I imagine looking at the print from an average, walk-by distance, it wouldn't be an issue.

I'm just coming into accepting 'distress' prints and the grunge look 

I'd be concerned with total cure because it looks like a pretty heavy ink deposit.


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello guys. Thank you for the reply. As requested, here is the close up picture and a picture of it in a distance.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Going from the photos I'd say they're fine.


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes. They did look find from far. A close up, the edge look like a saw. Not smooth.


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

i also would agree that print looks to be okay. Sometimes, depending on the cotton garment, you can end up with some of those "haze" lines. But i'd say that that print isn't too bad actually


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow are you sure that the same shirt?? Up close it looks like they didn't wash out the image enough or to much. From a far it looks perfect.


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes. It is the same shirt. What could be done to avoid those unsmooth edges? Choice of garment?


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

mezan said:


> Yes. It is the same shirt. What could be done to avoid those unsmooth edges? Choice of garment?


It can be many things as some above have stated. Are your shirts textured or smooth fabric wise?


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Comparing it with Gildan Premium cotton, it is thicker and a little more rough. I don't know what brand of shirt the printer use. But its not pre shrunk if that helps.


----------

